# QuantumÂ® SnapshotÂ®



## BassAddict (Aug 22, 2007)

Im looking to pickup a cheap triggered spinning reel for some ultralight bassin'. Any of you guys try the Quantum® Snapshot® LS Series , it has good reviews, but the only thing keeping me from pulling the trigger and ordering it is im wondering how much backplay the reel has.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 22, 2007)

When you say "backplay" do you mean how much it spins backward before the anti reverse kicks in? If it isn't listed as instant anti reverse, I wouldn't get it. But personally, I want them to be instant, not those 1/16 of a turn ones or the 1/2 of a turn ones. My cheap salt rod will go back half a turn, and it is aggravating to me.


----------



## Jim (Aug 22, 2007)

get a million of them dirt cheap on ebay!

I like the quantum hypercast ones. Those are the ones I used.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 22, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> When you say "backplay" do you mean how much it spins backward before the anti reverse kicks in? If it isn't listed as instant anti reverse, I wouldn't get it. But personally, I want them to be instant, not those 1/16 of a turn ones or the 1/2 of a turn ones. My cheap salt rod will go back half a turn, and it is aggravating to me.



Thats exactly what backplay is and i cant stand it either


----------



## redbug (Aug 23, 2007)

i won't have a reel that doesn't have instant anti reverse. it might be in my head but... I had i trigger reel years ago and never got used to it..


Wane


----------

